# Nuff said.



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I bet we're the only ones hoping for a long cold winter, cant wait.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking forward to a long old one!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL, long cold one.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

everything i ve heard is saying mild. anybody have any hear say/predictions???


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

RMK said:


> everything i ve heard is saying mild. anybody have any hear say/predictions???


It’s gonna freeze up in December and thaw out in July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I hate the heat!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Last year was the first winter in 10+ years that I was not miserable. It was also the most ice fishing I have done in 15+ years, and I think that's the reason why. If it has to be under 40°F, at least make it cold enough for good ice.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well.... you never know..
https://www.weather.gov/hun/climateforecast


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thursday August 29th: 115 days till 1st ICE


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Farmers Almanac is saying "teeth-chattering cold"! Fingers crossed!

http://www.dispatch.com/news/201808...forecast-teeth-chattering-cold-plenty-of-snow


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

RStock521 said:


> Farmers Almanac is saying "teeth-chattering cold"! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Best news I've read all day!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if its got to be winter anyway I wish you guys get good ice early then warms up the last of march. man I hate cold weather.
sherman


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Hoping for early, long, and sustained bitter cold with little snow fall!

Can’t wait….I was sweating in the garage working on mounting a new sonar unit in my flip-over yesterday.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Thursday August 29th: 115 days till 1st ICE


It’s possible less than that! I recall a time you myself and mousjam515 were on the ice fishing palm road November 21st 2014 True story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Stampede said:


> Looking forward to a long old one!!


All the flathead fisherman wish you a long hot one


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

RMK said:


> everything i ve heard is saying mild. anybody have any hear say/predictions???


Winter forecast I heard from Accuweather said El Nino building in Pacific usually equates to mild Midwest winter. In the event you don't like that forecast, pick up a recent copy of the Farmers Almanac. My daughter-in-law is a farm girl if there ever was one. She said the FA predicts absolutely nasty winter, cold, blustery, and white stuff.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I agree with Rooster, plenty of cold with little snow. That way my son in law can go. He works for the state plowing.


----------

